#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Пожалуйста, помогите с переводом русский на санскрит

## Суботег

Доброго времен суток, уважаемые форумчане. Я уже с ног сбился в поисках перевода. Я Вас, знающих людей, очень прошу мне помочь. 
Мне очень нужно перевести две фразы: "Бог во мне" и "я - в Боге" 
Очень прошу Вас помочь. Так же очень прошу серьезно отнестись к переводу, так как значение этих фраз будет навсегда нанесено на кожу, а отношения к этому у меня не как к украшению. Для меня это очень важно.
Заранее благодарен. С наступающим всех! Всех Вам Благ в новом году!

----------

